# Sea Snake Behavior



## News Bot (Aug 31, 2009)

*Published On:* 31-Aug-09 12:03 PM
*Source Site:* Herper.com Blog

Sea snakes use their tail to mimic their heads. (News source.)







*Go to Original Article*


----------

